# male verses female



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont know if I should get a male or female. What are the differences like pros and cons. I here that sometimes females are more likely to be agressive. Is that true? I also here that girls are more prone to cancers and that males are prone to kidney stones. Is that true? I just want to get my facts right. Because I am getting my hedgehog from a breeder and I think there will be only one female and 4 males. I think I am going towards the males, but I dont know.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

There is really no specific sex related problems. Each hedgehog has its own personality.


----------

